

Can TUNIX be used as a guide for writing an operating system ? - aquarius

Dear friends,
       Ive gathered the following information regarding TUNIX and I have found a link to this book with respect to TUNIX : 
http://www.alibris.com/booksearch.detail?invid=9970583309&#38;qwork=4865440&#38;qsort=&#38;page=1<p>Tunix:<p>Tunix is a small linux distribution/toolkit, intended to teach and show how to gather opensource projects, what parts are needed, what methods can be employed and as a result, have a bootable linux distribution which fits in a single disk or CF card.<p>Tunix is a set of tools used to generate small bootable Linux images. It can be used to learn how to roll your own distribution, or to port embedded systems. The basic release uses busybox and has a kernel with netfilter-enabled modules. A uclibc iptables binary is included, so you can roll your small firewall from a floppy.<p>Kindly enlighten me regarding the above query !!<p>Thanks !
======
jacquesm
Any unix source distribution could serve that purpose, I don't see why Tunix
would be any different.

Smaller ones are probably easier because you can understand them completely.

------
rcfox
You would be better-off researching microkernel architectures, rather than
Linux's monolithic kernel.

------
aquarius
Thanks for your prompt reply, Actually I meant whether I should prefer MINIX
or TUNIX as a guide ?

